# Kantor oder Kleriker? Hilfe von erfahrenen Spielern benötigt



## Xeona9 (30. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Aion Community.

Da ich mich seit einigen Wochen schon sehr stark für Aion interessiere, und ich es mir gestern schließlich gekauft habe, muss ich mich jetzt erst ein mal für eine Klasse entscheiden.
Bei dieser Entscheidung wollte ich eure Meinung wissen und eurer Erfahrungen hören.

Von Anfang an war für mich klar, dass ich eine Priesterklasse spielen wollte.
Davon gibt es ja in Aion bekanntlich zwei, den Kantor und den Kleriker. Mich zwischen diesen beiden coolen Klassen zu entscheiden fällt mir nun besonders schwer. In meiner vergangenen Onlinerollenspiellaufbahn habe ich in WoW einen Priester und in Warhammer einen Runenpriester gespielt. Wie ihr seht, zwei Fernkämpfer.
Das was ich an all diesen Priesterklassen mochte, war, dass man mit ihnen nicht NUR heilen musste, man seine Verbündeten auch anderwertig unterstützen konnte (Schilde, Buffs...etc...) Jetzt ist meine Frage ist der Kleriker ein reiner Heiler, oder hat er auch Skills die Verbündete anderweitig verstärkten können; ist der Kantor ein reiner Nahkämpfer oder kann er sich auch aus der Ferne agieren? Was denk ihr welche der beiden Klassen eher meine Geschmack trifft?

Mit ein paar netten Antowrten wäre ich sehr glücklich,
vielen dank fürs Lesen


----------



## Norjena (30. September 2009)

Kantor ist reiner Melee, Buff und Rezzbitch. Kleriker heilt und kann casten, aber der Schaden ist eher mau, was auch Sinn macht das es sich um eine Heilerklasse handelt, auch hat der Kleriker noch andere Skills um der Gruppe zu helfen, aber in dem Berreich ist der Kantor etwas besser, der hat dafür praktisch nicht vorhandene Heilung, von Hots (die aber in Aion nicht sonderlich stark sind) abgesehn.


----------



## kicks (30. September 2009)

_*Chanter*_ ist meiner Meinung nach die am schwierigsten zu spielende Klasse in Aion, weil er keine richtig deffinierte Rolle hat, und sich diese Rolle auch noch je nach Situation immer wieder stark ändert.

Beim Solo Grinden oder Grinden in kleinen Gruppen kann der Chanter tanken, steht immer mit vorne und agiert als DD, der zusätzlich noch jemanden heilen kann

In PvE Instanzen muss der Chanter bei härteren Mobs schon gewaltig aufpassen keinen AoE abzubekommen, weil er dann meist einfach stirbt. Er muss dort also schon defensiver spielen.

Im PvP wird die Rolle am schwierigsten zu spielen sein. Der Grund weshalb Chanter dort mitgenommen werden sind die Buffs, die aber nur wirken solange der Chanter lebt. Erstes Ziel hier ist deshalb für den Chanter überleben. Deshalb wird er da wohl eher eine sehr defensive Rolle haben und hinten, sprich weit weg von anderen Spielern stehen und sich darum kümmern, dass seine Mantras möglichst effektiv auf der Gruppe liegen, den Clerics aushelfen beim Heilen, Rezzen, und den eigenen Mages und Clerics helfen, wenn diese angegriffen werden. Aber er wird sich von seiner bisher gewohnten Rolle verabschieden müssen, weil nach einem nervigen Spiritmaster, der Chanter mit seinem Laufbuff und seinen +500 Stun Resistenz für die Gruppe wohl eine hohe Priorität haben wird bei dem gegnerischen Team. Sich im Getümmel direkt bei den gegnerischen Spielern als Ziel anbieten wäre dann sehr unklug, vor allem wenn er sich in der Nähe von Gladiatoren aufhält, die ihn mit ihrem AoE Schaden in seiner Kettenrüstung relativ schnell umnatzen würden. 

Der *Cleric* ist die einzige richtige Heilklasse in Aion. Über die normalen Skills und über Stigmas bekommt der Cleric eine Vielzahl von Heals. Etliche Single Heals, Gruppenheal. Heals mit kurzer Castzeit, mit langer Castzeit und welche die instant sind. Dazu ist der Cleric in der Lage CCs von seiner Gruppe zu dispellen und auch bei sich selber. Insgesamt eine reine Support Klasse. Über Stigams kann man zwar auch ein paar offensive Spells skillen insgesamt bleibt er aber der Heiler in einer Gruppe und das ist auch der Grund weshalb mindestens 1 Cleric in allen Gruppen zu finden ist.


----------



## Xeona9 (30. September 2009)

Vielen dank für diese ausführlichen Antworten. Ich fühle mich schon etwas mehr informiert und denke ich spiele ein Kantor, da dieser eine gewisse Herausforderung bietet, die ein gewöhnlicher Heiler nicht hat.


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Im PvP wird die Rolle am schwierigsten zu spielen sein. Der Grund weshalb Chanter dort mitgenommen werden sind die Buffs, die aber nur wirken solange der Chanter lebt. Erstes Ziel hier ist deshalb für den Chanter überleben. Deshalb wird er da wohl eher eine sehr defensive Rolle haben und hinten, sprich weit weg von anderen Spielern stehen und sich darum kümmern, dass seine Mantras möglichst effektiv auf der Gruppe liegen, den Clerics aushelfen beim Heilen, Rezzen, und den eigenen Mages und Clerics helfen, wenn diese angegriffen werden. Aber er wird sich von seiner bisher gewohnten Rolle verabschieden müssen, weil nach einem nervigen Spiritmaster, der Chanter mit seinem Laufbuff und seinen +500 Stun Resistenz für die Gruppe wohl eine hohe Priorität haben wird bei dem gegnerischen Team. Sich im Getümmel direkt bei den gegnerischen Spielern als Ziel anbieten wäre dann sehr unklug, vor allem wenn er sich in der Nähe von Gladiatoren aufhält, die ihn mit ihrem AoE Schaden in seiner Kettenrüstung relativ schnell umnatzen würden.



Das Problem is aber, dass die mantras nur 20 Meter Reichweite haben ( oder kommt da noch was in späteren lvls ?? ), man muss also immer in der Gruppe stehen ( fliegen ), damit alle die Buffs abbekommen.


----------



## Norjena (1. Oktober 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Das Problem is aber, dass die mantras nur 20 Meter Reichweite haben ( oder kommt da noch was in späteren lvls ?? ), man muss also immer in der Gruppe stehen ( fliegen ), damit alle die Buffs abbekommen.



Ja, während sich der Rest prügelt darfst du oben deine Kreise ziehen und bissel heilen/rezzen^^.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man ihn so spielen will... trägt ja nich umsonst KEtte und verteilt Melee-Debuffs. Ich werde mein Glück an der Front versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (2. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn so spielen will... trägt ja nich umsonst KEtte und verteilt Melee-Debuffs. Ich werde mein Glück an der Front versuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




viel Spass beim Sterben


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> viel Spass beim Sterben


Jaaaaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär ja doof wenns keinen Spaß machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (2. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> viel Spass beim Sterben



ich weiss nicht was du hast ?! 
Ich spiele selber einen Kantor und mache nur coole Erfahungen in Nahkampf, für das wurde er ja auch geschaffen er ist eine Supportklasse mit Meleefährtigkeiten.
Dazu muss man sagen das der Kantor erst ab Level 28 - 31 sein voller können zeigen kann da er einfach in den Leveln die richtig nützlichen Spells bekommt, vorher macht der Kantor naja Schaden und ist ein einfacher Gegner.
Aber man sollte sicherlich den Kantor nicht unterschätzen da er viele Debuffs und Buffs hat und wenn man das richtig abstimmt klappts das auch im PvP sehr gut.
Sicherlich ist der Kantor einer der schwerer Klassen ber er macht dafür einfach richtig Laune !!!

Und PS : Im PvP empfiehlt sich mit einen Schild und Kolben rumzulaufen und wenn der Gegner gestunt ist kurz auf den Stab umzuschalten und reinzuhacken, der Kantor hat einen Vorteil er KANN sich heilen also heissts es das zu nützen !

PSS : Skillliste von Kantor : http://de.aiondatabase.com/skill/list/11

Gruss


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Oktober 2009)

hm ich finde den chanter sehr interessant zu spielen da er eine ECHTE hybrid klasse ist
da ist natürlich erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig aber nach einiger zeit kann man die verschiedenen fähigkeiten sehr schön kombinieren
ich persönlich habe (noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) keinen aber um es mal mit den worten meines bruder zu beschreiben:
der kantor spielt sich anders als alle klassen die er jeh in seiner MMORPG laufbahn gespielt hat hat (und das waren schon einige)


----------



## El_Presidente_ (2. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn man ihn so spielen will... trägt ja nich umsonst KEtte und verteilt Melee-Debuffs. Ich werde mein Glück an der Front versuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, mach ich auch so und das ist auch völlig ok. Da war bisher niemand bei, der mich schnell umnatzen konnte, im Gegenteil. Der Kantor ist sehr vielseitig und es ist immer gut, wenn man unterschätzt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Kantor ist reiner Melee, Buff und Rezzbitch. Kleriker heilt und kann casten, aber der Schaden ist eher mau, was auch Sinn macht das es sich um eine Heilerklasse handelt, auch hat der Kleriker noch andere Skills um der Gruppe zu helfen, aber in dem Berreich ist der Kantor etwas besser, der hat dafür praktisch nicht vorhandene Heilung, von Hots (die aber in Aion nicht sonderlich stark sind) abgesehn.



Er hat einen schwächeren Heilzauber als der Kleriker, ja...aber nicht vorhanden? Da mache ich aber täglich andere Erfahrungen. Der Kantor ist, richtig gespielt, eine Last-Man-Standing Klasse.


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Er hat einen schwächeren Heilzauber als der Kleriker, ja...aber nicht vorhanden? Da mache ich aber täglich andere Erfahrungen. Der Kantor ist, richtig gespielt, eine Last-Man-Standing Klasse.



Last man stnadig ist der Kleriker, der Kantor ist gut, aber seine Heilung ist im PvP ziemlich nutztlos.

DD Klassen wie Zauberer, Jäger oder Assa hauen dich schneller runter als du dich heilen kannst, somit ist die Heilung nutzlos, dieser Unterschied wird später noch größer, denn die machen immer mehr Schaden, deine Heilung steigt aber nicht sonderlich, und mit besserem Equip machen die nochmals mehr Schaden, deine Heilung welche nicht von Equip profoziert, bleibt aber gleich.

Die einzig nützliche Heilung im PvP sind die sowieso schwachen Hots, wozu auch der Gruppenhot gehört, sowie die Stigmaheilung mit Cooldown. Die normale Heilung zögert das unvermeidliche höchstens hinaus, aber verhilft nicht zum Sieg gegenüber anderen Klassen, außer du stunst sie etc, dann ja, sonst nein.

Und immer dran denken, Aion ist Equiplastig, und Heilung skaliert nicht.

Assa, Sorc und Jäger drehen im Schaden mit 30+ nochmals brutal an, deine Heilung stagniert dann bereits, dein Schaden auch, da keine großartigen Neuigkeiten mehr kommen, außer den Proccs und einem Stigma, und neuen Rängen.

Der Kantor macht Spaß, und ist eine gute Klassen, aber im PvP beschränkt es sich später entweder auf hinten stehen und etwas heilen (wohl zu Beginn wenn die Heilung noch was taugt) und später mit gutem Equip, auf hotten+buffen+vorrennen, aber nur wenn deine Gruppe mitmacht, wenn die nur an ihre Buffs denken wirst hinten stehn und rezzen dürfen, denn vorne rezzen ist eher sinnlos, da 6Sek Zauber.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Oktober 2009)

Aber ich mein die Leute von NCSoft haben den Kantor sicherlich nicht daraufhin entwickelt, dass er hinten steht, Buffs verteilt und rezzt.
Aber ich denke es läuft auf die Rolle von dem Erzi ( soweit ich es kenne ) aus WAR hinaus.
Als Schadenmachender-Crosshealer gedacht, und am Ende zum reinen Heiler verkommen, der angeschnauzt wird, wenn er ein wenig schaden machen will.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (2. Oktober 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Last man stnadig ist der Kleriker, der Kantor ist gut, aber seine Heilung ist im PvP ziemlich nutztlos.
> 
> DD Klassen wie Zauberer, Jäger oder Assa hauen dich schneller runter als du dich heilen kannst, somit ist die Heilung nutzlos, dieser Unterschied wird später noch größer, denn die machen immer mehr Schaden, deine Heilung steigt aber nicht sonderlich, und mit besserem Equip machen die nochmals mehr Schaden, deine Heilung welche nicht von Equip profoziert, bleibt aber gleich.
> 
> ...



Der Kantor ist in Aion ganz ordentlich gepanzert, kann einen Schild führen, hat Buffs, Heilung und Stuns, aber ein Assassine haut ihn so schnell um, dass er nichtmal heilen kann? Dann müssten die Designer aber am Assassinen etwas ändern. Wo soll bei der Unverhältnismässig noch die Balance sein? Klingt schon etwas krass, meinst Du nicht? Dann spielen wir doch alle gleich einen Assassinen oder Ranger. Stellt sich schnell die Frage nach dem Sinn der Klasse bei PvP Chancengleichheit. Und würde ich selbst einen Assassinen, Ranger spielen, würde mir solche Kills gar keinen Spass machen, wo bleibt da das Können?


----------



## El_Presidente_ (2. Oktober 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Das Problem is aber, dass die mantras nur 20 Meter Reichweite haben ( oder kommt da noch was in späteren lvls ?? ), man muss also immer in der Gruppe stehen ( fliegen ), damit alle die Buffs abbekommen.



Die Effektreichweite der Mantras erhöht sich lt. Skillbaum einmal um 25% auf Stufe 25.


----------



## Norjena (2. Oktober 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Der Kantor ist in Aion ganz ordentlich gepanzert, kann einen Schild führen, hat Buffs, Heilung und Stuns, aber ein Assassine haut ihn so schnell um, dass er nichtmal heilen kann? Dann müssten die Designer aber am Assassinen etwas ändern. Wo soll bei der Unverhältnismässig noch die Balance sein? Klingt schon etwas krass, meinst Du nicht? Dann spielen wir doch alle gleich einen Assassinen oder Ranger. Stellt sich schnell die Frage nach dem Sinn der Klasse bei PvP Chancengleichheit. Und würde ich selbst einen Assassinen, Ranger spielen, würde mir solche Kills gar keinen Spass machen, wo bleibt da das Können?



Das die Castheilung keinen Sinn macht, heißt noch lange nicht, das der Kantor ein Opfer ist, durch die Hots, Debuffs, Stun etc kann er seher nerven, zudem ist es ja mit seine Aufgabe die Gruppe zu buffen, er ist kein WoW Paladin der locker flocking durch die Gegner läuft und umholzt was im Weg steht.

Der Assa macht viel Schaden ja, aber dafür liegt er auch genausoschnell im Dreck, zudem braucht der Assa wiederum die Buffs um richtig abzugehn.....wie ich schon sagte, anfangs mag es mit der Heilung noch gehn, aber später nicht mehr, da sie leider nicht skaliert.


----------

